# Nissan GT-R vs Veyron



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

OMG...






Game over as Tinchy Stryder says....ha


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

The Veyron is faster,just the owner has no balls to keep the throttle down in the rain:wavey:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

100k for the p800 vs 1000k for standard veyron?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

What a load of crap, I think the Veyron is somewhat feathering his throttle!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Rubbish race...


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Probably, but why the heck try to attend an obvious race meet and not try to stamp out your presence.....the GT-R's performance was awesome and still makes me smile.....I guess the Veyron driver was worried about the slippery conditions and smashing £1m into the barrier.....no lead in his right foot and also his pencil...


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

Veyrons cannot be driven in the wet over 60mph due to risk of terminal aquaplaning. One of the downsides of the tyres fitted to that car, apart from cost!

No race at all that!


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, they repeated that race in the dry. GT-R got slaughtered.
Well, for Veyron territory not slaughtered but it still lost big time


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

So is the GT-R pound for pound the best production car in the world to drive in wet conditions? Dont think that there is much else that can out perform...luckily I live in london and 2/3rds of weather is wet....happy days..:clap:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Gatling said:


> Veyrons cannot be driven in the wet over 60mph due to risk of terminal aquaplaning. One of the downsides of the tyres fitted to that car, apart from cost!
> 
> No race at all that!


So I buy a car worth almost a mill and I cant use it in the wet?!?! pathetic


----------



## MNK (Dec 3, 2009)

The guy in the Veyron probably has a wooden block under his throttle pedal. Rubens Barichello probably lent him the one they used to put in his Ferrari.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i would not have even attempted a drag race, in the wet, in a car worth a million quid. - stupid & pointless...

although ther GTR sounded divine. good to watch/hear that at least..


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

MNK said:


> The guy in the Veyron probably has a wooden block under his throttle pedal. Rubens Barichello probably lent him the one they used to put in his Ferrari.


Nice...


----------



## GTR_JED (Sep 21, 2009)

the gap was too much. it shows in the video when the veyron driver backs off...


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

GTR_JED said:


> the gap was too much. it shows in the video when the veyron driver backs off...


Didnt realise that the Veyron was so poor in wet conditions, but the GT-R did look amazing and irrespective of whether the veyron could have spanked it, it was like watching Brentford FC win against Liverpool...magic...


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

anilj said:


> it was like watching Brentford FC win against Liverpool...magic...


Are you a Manx supporter by anychance??!!:chairshot


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

The P800 is not faster than a Veyron. Certainly not top end.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

R33_GTS-t said:


> The P800 is not faster than a Veyron. Certainly not top end.


Thanks for stating the bleeding obvious....wow


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

anilj said:


> Thanks for stating the bleeding obvious....wow


LOLXLOL!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> LOLXLOL!


Feel like Bruno...'know what I mean Harry...'
:runaway:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

anilj said:


> Feel like Bruno...'know what I mean Harry...'
> :runaway:


They lay em up so you can lay em down :lamer:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> They lay em up so you can lay em down :lamer:


Absolutely...dang...and bingo bongo...


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Next time try on the dry without risks.!


----------

